# Cavagnolo в ряду других аккордеонов



## wiktandr (20 Июн 2012)

Увидел объявление о продаже эстрадного кнопочного аккордеона Cavagnolo "Vedette 10", 4х голосный с ломанной декой, 58 нот, 120 басов, 10 регистров за грифом. цена - 210 тыс. руб.
просьба к знающим людям высказаться: насколько ценятся инструменты этой фирмы в ряду других кнопочных аккордеонов? состояние данного конкретного экземпляра проверить не представляется возможным. думается, фабричный инструмент, допустим, без явных огрехов в звучании. новый такой, судя по расценкам на сайте, стоит почти 10 тыс. евро. может ли подержанный инструмент в хорошем состоянии стоить 210 тыс.? и стоит ли вообще овчинка выделки? насколько я знаю, у группы "Баян MIX" как раз cavagnolo, разве что с добавленной midi-системой. слышал данные инструменты только в интернете на том же youtube. но качество звука там сами знаете какое. показалось, что у cavagnolo какой-то особенный характер звучания... что думаете?


----------



## lelikbolik (20 Июн 2012)

в любом случае покупать кота в мешке я вам не советую! посмотреть и попробовать обязательно нужно!как настроен инструмент,какой год выпуска,какая компрессия,механика,регистры всё нужно смотреть!может есть возможность на крайний случай посмотреть и послушать баян в режиме онлайн по скайпу!Я знаю инструменты группы Баян микс,звук неплохой но механика и клавиатура немножко затяганы!
У меня два инструмента фирмы PERMARIA,4х голосный с ломанной декой, 58 нот, 120 басов, 10 регистров за грифом, я просто не нарадуюсь,тембр баяна неподражаемый,механика просто мечта любого исполнителя!надёжный,красивый,гламурный,проверенный.
Подумайте над предложением фирмы PERMARIA вот адрес официального представителя по России [email protected]


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (20 Июн 2012)

Не знаю, как относительно состояния данного инструмента, но Каваньоло - очень хорошие кнопочные аккордеоны, довольно дорогие, но они этого стоят. Маленькая мензура, французская компоновка. Особый звук благодаря тому, что голосовые планки крепятся на коже гвоздями к резонаторам, без использования воска. Послушайте на Ю-тьюбе японского джазового кнопочного аккордеониста Tutsaya Kuwayama, у него Каваньоло.


----------



## Jupiter (21 Июн 2012)

Существенно отличаются серийные модели от заказных. И голоса другие и корпус с резонаторами посуще и прочее,прочее,прочее получше,включая механику. Это для японца и для Баян-Mix могут сделать покруче и получше- Вам же могут предложить серийную модель,которая попроще.. Возьмите любой диллерский ценник ,например Пиджини,и увидите,что над некоторыми моделями стоят звёздочки и эти же модели есть в ценнике без звёздочек - там продавцам есть сноска: с голосами высшего качества "Мано" 
Поэтому,разница в цене не большая- 300- 700 евро,а звук другой... но эти же модели отличаются и механикой: там цены покруче в разнице - до 1500 евро на инструмент. Вот и получается, что одна и та же модель может в цене отличаться почти на 100%. Поэтому,есть риск покупки "стандарта" с механикой 4ой категории и с голосами из дюраля(рамки).Осторожней...


----------



## wiktandr (21 Июн 2012)

Спасибо за профессиональные советы!


----------

